# Alternate Universe Superman Comics



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 24, 2008)

One comic I'd like to get my hands on is the one where Kal-El's spaceship lands him in Russia as a baby. I don't know the name of it or where I might be able to still purchase. 

Anyone in the know?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 25, 2008)

Superman: Red Son. Best Batman comic ever.


----------



## el-remmen (Jul 25, 2008)

It was called Superman: Red Son

Personally, I didn't like it much and prefer Superman: Secret Identity.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 25, 2008)

All-Star Superman.

Really, it's a work for the ages.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 25, 2008)

For a different take on things, read the short story "Bolshoiman" written by John Varley in the anthology "Superheroes" written seven years prior to Red Son.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 25, 2008)

Klaus said:


> All-Star Superman.
> 
> Really, it's a work for the ages.




I much preferred All-Star Batman & Robin.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 25, 2008)

Morrus said:


> I much preferred All-Star Batman & Robin.



I'm sorry for your condition. Are there meds for that?


----------



## Tetsubo (Jul 25, 2008)

This is my favorite "alternative" Superman image.

The Wayne family adopts Kal-el and name him Bruce...


----------



## CountPopeula (Jul 25, 2008)

Klaus said:


> I'm sorry for your condition. Are there meds for that?




It does seem like Frank Miller should be put on something, doesn't it?


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 25, 2008)

CountPopeula said:


> It does seem like Frank Miller should be put on something, doesn't it?




Or taken off of something. Namely, taken off All Star Batman and Robin. 

The first DKR was good, classic. The second DKR was bad. His ASBR is worse. Sin City style writing works in the Sin City books, but does work work in other books. Someone needs to tell him that.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 25, 2008)

Tetsubo said:


> This is my favorite "alternative" Superman image.
> 
> The Wayne family adopts Kal-el and name him Bruce...



You know this was an actual comic, right? Superman: Speeding Bullets.






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superman:_Speeding_Bullets


----------



## Silver Moon (Jul 25, 2008)

Big fan myself of Superman: Secret Identity.  Great Concept, a world without superheroes but with the Superman comic book.   This kid with the unfortunate name of Clark Kent is always teased about it....until he actually develops the same super powers of his namesake.   



At the other end of the spectrum was Stan Lee's take on Superman.    The John Buscema art was pretty good but the story itself was rather lame.


----------



## Dire Bare (Jul 26, 2008)

I always liked the stories of a human baby Clark Kent being blasted off in a rocket by Ma & Pa Kent and landing on the planet Krypton, being adopted by Jor-El and Lara and raised as Kal-El.

He became weaker as a human on Krypton and had to wear a robo-suit designed by his adopted father.  Eventually, he became the Green Lantern of Krypton!!

It's a fusion of my two favorite DC heroes, Superman and Green Lantern!

I think there's a sequel where Clark returns to Earth, but I haven't read it.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't think this has ever been a published story, but I've always wanted to see one where Lois gets sent to Krypton and under the influence of its Red Sun develops super powers...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 27, 2008)

The Grumpy Celt said:


> I don't think this has ever been a published story, but I've always wanted to see one where Lois gets sent to Krypton and under the influence of its Red Sun develops super powers...



Now that would be interesting....Earth blows up instead of Krypton and Lois is the single survivor of the human race.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 27, 2008)

My favorite alternate version is the one where Kal-El's ship crash lands in the medeival time period. I forget what is was called, however.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 27, 2008)

Knightfall1972 said:


> My favorite alternate version is the one where Kal-El's ship crash lands in the medeival time period. I forget what is was called, however.



Quite simply, "Kal".

I have that one. And it features gorgeous art by José-Luis Garcia Lopez.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jul 27, 2008)

While we're at it let's not forget Ultraman, leader of the Crime Syndicate of America.    The Crime Syndicate are the Justice League's alternate-universe evil counterparts.   They've been around since the mid-1960's and Ultraman recently appeared in a multi-part storyline in DC's team-up book "The Brave and the Bold".


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 27, 2008)

Klaus said:


> Knightfall1972 said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite alternate version is the one where Kal-El's ship crash lands in the medeival time period. I forget what is was called, however.
> ...



Okay, thats one I havenn't heard of. I'm definetely going to have try to get my hands on it before the year is up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 27, 2008)

Klaus said:


> Tetsubo said:
> 
> 
> > This is my favorite "alternative" Superman image.
> ...



Oh man. My favorite episode from the Superman Animated Series was the Knight Time story, where Kal put on the Batman costume and eventually found that Bruce had been manipulated with nanobots by Brainiac. 

This is another one I'm going to have to check out.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 28, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Okay, thats one I havenn't heard of. I'm definetely going to have try to get my hands on it before the year is up.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 28, 2008)

Klaus said:


> Quite simply, "Kal".
> 
> I have that one. And it features gorgeous art by José-Luis Garcia Lopez.



That's the one.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Jul 28, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Now that would be interesting....Earth blows up instead of Krypton and Lois is the single survivor of the human race.



This WAS actually done in the older comics.   Of course, I think they did just about everything pre-Crisis.  She got her powers from something called 'Earthite' 

http://goodcomics.comicbookresources.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/116_4_159.jpg


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 28, 2008)

D.Shaffer said:


> This WAS actually done in the older comics.   Of course, I think they did just about everything pre-Crisis.  She got her powers from something called 'Earthite'



Okay. 

Anyone know where I can procure this one online?


----------

